# Drop down bed rams



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Lowered the bed this evening & heard a "shushing" noise . . Then some dribbles of oil from one of the bed rams; bugger.
Its not (yet) a major problem, the bed is down & usable - but it will be when i want to drive home from Spain in the new year .....how do i ensure stays up out of the way & won't come lowering down onto my head as I'm driving ? (I have a chain on the bed but thats only to keep it still when roads are a bit bumpy), the rams take the main load whilst its in the up position and i doubt just 1 working ram + chain will hold it up securely . . . Maybe i'll have to construct a floor to bed height wooden frame to hold it up out of the way - or have any of you got better suggestions ???

(1997 Hymer E-510)


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

When are you conning back? If possible get a replacement ram and change it. Fairly easy job. Do it with the bed lowered so you have easy access to the locating points. Most difficult job is compressing the new ram. There should be a securing strap or something to keep the bed up and in place when travelling.


----------



## thesnail (May 1, 2005)

*bed rams*

Dont know Vic I'll have a look later on today

:lol:


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

vicdicdoc said:


> Lowered the bed this evening & heard a "shushing" noise . . Then some dribbles of oil from one of the bed rams; bugger.
> Its not (yet) a major problem, the bed is down & usable - but it will be when i want to drive home from Spain in the new year .....how do i ensure stays up out of the way & won't come lowering down onto my head as I'm driving ? (I have a chain on the bed but thats only to keep it still when roads are a bit bumpy), the rams take the main load whilst its in the up position and i doubt just 1 working ram + chain will hold it up securely . . . Maybe i'll have to construct a floor to bed height wooden frame to hold it up out of the way - or have any of you got better suggestions ???
> 
> (1997 Hymer E-510)


One consolation, at least you can sleep on the problem :wink: :lol:


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

For peace of mind get a couple of those extending curtain poles which lock when you twist them (probably cheap as chips in the local Chinese emporium) and put on either side of the bed - sorted.  

Mike


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

javea said:


> For peace of mind get a couple of those extending curtain poles which lock when you twist them (probably cheap as chips in the local Chinese emporium) and put on either side of the bed - sorted.
> Mike


Have you felt the weight of the bed :roll: there's no way a curtain rail would hold the bed up . . more likely 1.5" square length of wood would be needed to prop & ensure it didn't come down on my head as i was driving.

Anyway . . .hopefully I've half solved the problem, i got the defective ram off easily, got the product make & code,looked on internet & found an english company in Derby that have them in stock & do 24hr delivery

http://www.sgs-engineering.com/

The rams are these :-
http://www.sgs-engineering.com/nl5008-motorhome-bed-gas-strut

Part two of the problem when i get them, is fitting as they are 1700N compression/tension . . Anyone have experience or tips when fitting them ? (Sensible answers please, so that EXCLUDES Daffodil -unless he's reformed) :wink:


----------



## kimbo4x4 (Jun 29, 2008)

Vic
Hymer Club web site or simple search motorhome facts for hymer change bed struts. Plenty of information. You can do it by yourself but like all of these jobs it is easier if you have someone to support/ wiggle/ wobble various bits as required😉
I found a couple of stout broom handle or bits of 2x1 handy supports too.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Vic

Something like this might be handy 

Alternatively, you may be able to rig up something using a similar clamp if you can borrow one. They are pretty cheap anyway from the local "Pound" shop . . . or the Spanish equivalent.

Dave


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Part two of the problem when i get them, is fitting as they are 1700N compression/tension . . Anyone have experience or tips when fitting them ? (Sensible answers please, so that EXCLUDES Daffodil -unless he's reformed) :wink:[/quote]

Have a try using this method.

I have posted several times regarding the removal and refitting of these.

Easiest done with bed lowered so you have easy access to the strut. You need something to compress the strut. I used two long jubilee clips fixed together and fitted around the length of the strut. Apply some tension to clips and then remove split pin from one end of strut. Ease this end off of the locating peg and then remove pin and other end of strut. 
To replace, measure distance between locating pegs and compress the strut using the jubilee clips so holes are this distance apart. Fit one end of strut and put split pin in. Now make any small adjustments to strut by tightening or loosening the jubilee clips until other end of strut locates. Put split pin in and remove jubilee clips. Much easier than struggling from below.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Can I add to that very good idea from charlieivan, pick jubilee clips that you can fit a socket on them as apposed to the screwdriver type.

cabby


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

cabby said:


> Can I add to that very good idea from charlieivan, pick jubilee clips that you can fit a socket on them as apposed to the screwdriver type.
> cabby


Hmm . . Would a 'jubilee' clip hold the required pressure of the ram ?
I ask because most of the jubilee clips I've seen in the shops are probably chinese made & therefore might be manufactured with less strong materials than genuine ones made from stainless steel.

(By the by - did you know that the original Jubilee Clip was invented by Commander Lumley Robinson of the British Royal Navy, who was granted the first patent for the device by the London Patent Office in 1921) !


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

vicdicdoc said:


> cabby said:
> 
> 
> > Can I add to that very good idea from charlieivan, pick jubilee clips that you can fit a socket on them as apposed to the screwdriver type.
> ...


I have replaced three sets of struts on different vans using this method and it was no problem. The biggest problem is getting the new strut to compress initially. You could possibly put a couple of long bolts through the strut holes and use clamps or some other method of compressing them before fitting the clips around the outside. Also by doing it with the bed lowered the locating pegs are directly in front of you instead of having to reach up almost blindly at the bed side if it is raised. Good luck.

Edited to add - If worried about clips coming off whilst compressing the strut, fit one end of strut onto one of the locating pegs first and then start compressing. This way if the clips do fail the strut cannot fly off anywhere. Hope that makes sense to you.


----------

